# FreeBSD freeze from latest vmware 8.0.2 workstation.



## nagual2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm updating VMware from 8.0.0 to 8.0.2 to end my VM freeze of both 8.2-STABLE and 9.0-RELEASE 

Is 8.0.2 an unstable update?


----------



## nagual2 (Jan 27, 2012)

New problems: 
	
	



```
kernel: panic: ufs_dirrem: Bad link count 2 on parent ...
```


```
# df -h
Filesystem    Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0p2     18G    8.4G    8.8G    49%    /
```


```
# tunefs -p /dev/da0p2
tunefs: POSIX.1e ACLs: (-a)                                disabled
tunefs: NFSv4 ACLs: (-N)                                   disabled
tunefs: MAC multilabel: (-l)                               disabled
tunefs: soft updates: (-n)                                 enabled
tunefs: soft update journaling: (-j)                       enabled
tunefs: gjournal: (-J)                                     disabled
tunefs: trim: (-t)                                         disabled
tunefs: maximum blocks per file in a cylinder group: (-e)  4096
tunefs: average file size: (-f)                            16384
tunefs: average number of files in a directory: (-s)       64
tunefs: minimum percentage of free space: (-m)             8%
tunefs: optimization preference: (-o)                      time
```


----------



## nagual2 (Jan 28, 2012)

```
# portsclean -C
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/etc: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share/doc: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share/locale/ru: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share/locale/sga: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share/locale: Directory not empty
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share/man: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/share: Directory not empty
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr/lib: Bad file descriptor
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work/usr: Directory not empty
rm: /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10/work: Directory not empty
End panic ...
```

*fsck -y* in single user mode does not fix problems.


----------



## nagual2 (Jan 28, 2012)

```
# fsck -y -y
** /dev/da0p2 (NO WRITE)
** Last Mounted on /
** Root file system
** Phase 1 - Check Blocks and Sizes
INCORRECT BLOCK COUNT I=189477 (8 should be 0)
CORRECT? no

** Phase 2 - Check Pathnames
UNALLOCATED  I=527410  OWNER=root MODE=0
SIZE=0 MTIME=Jan  1 03:00 1970
NAME=/usr/ports/devel/libslang2/work/slang-2.2.4/slsh

UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY

REMOVE? no

....
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2012)

Format your posts, nagual2.


----------



## nagual2 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. I don't see the button "Edit post".


----------



## throAU (Jan 31, 2012)

Let me check what version of workstation I am running tomorrow.

I did see this post today, and I am running VMWare Workstation 8 at work.  I checked for updates in workstation and none were available, so I guess I'm up to date? For what it's worth I was running a VM of 9.0-STABLE in it this afternoon, and it was having no issues compiling kernel/world.

I'll confirm my workstation version number tomorrow.


It looks to me like you may have hard drive issues (or at the very least, problems with the VM's .vmdk file), and the problem is unrelated to Workstation itself.  However, I am running ZFS in my VM, and you are on UFS, so I'll verify whether or not I see the same behavior on 8.0.2 as you tomorrow.


edit:


> I'm updating VMware from 8.0.0 to 8.0.2 to end my VM freeze of both 8.2-STABLE and 9.0-RELEASE



You've been seeing instability with previous workstation versions?  I've been running FreeBSD VMs in Workstation on all versions of 8 without issue, also going back through various versions of Workstation 5, 6 and 7.

Given that you're having weird behaviour with 8.0.0 and this is prompting you to upgrade to 8.0.2 to still have problems, I'm even more inclined to point my finger at your physical hardware.... 

Do you get the same problem with a new VM (ideally on a different disk - a usb stick will do)?  This will rule out the problem of a corrupted VMDK file on your host OS, and also the possibility of disk errors on your machine's hard drive (maybe also check the windows system log for any errors relating to disk access as well).


----------



## nagual2 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi. I've reinstalled vmware-tools and now all works fine. I'm using  srv2008R2sp1 (Windows6.1-KB2592546-x64.msu installed) wmware-workstation 8.0.2 Phenom II 955 up to 3600 NB upti 2400. FreeBSD 9.0 RELEASE (RELENG_9) UFS s+j

Sorry, I've changed vmware-tools to open-vm-tools-nox11!


----------



## swills@ (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure this is related, but please make sure you're using the 425873,1 version of open-vm-tools(-nox11). Let me know if that changes anything.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## nagual2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Now everything is working well.

```
pkg_info |grep open
open-vm-tools-nox11-425873_2,1 Open VMware tools for FreeBSD VMware guests

ifconfig | grep mtu
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
vxn0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
vxn1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   13 0xffffffff80200000 c37540   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff81012000 157f     vmmemctl.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff81014000 22b5     vmxnet.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff81017000 2994     vmblock.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8101a000 83af     vmhgfs.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81023000 201      blank_saver.ko

less /boot/loader.conf
# Kernel Options
kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
kern.maxproc=10000

#vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled="0" !!!!!!!
#hw.mca.enabled=1
kern.timecounter.hardware=i8254
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
net.inet.tcp.tso=0

autoboot_delay="1"
beastie_disable="YES"

less /etc/rc.conf
vmware_guest_vmblock_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmhgfs_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmmemctl_enable="YES"
vmware_guest_vmxnet_enable="YES"
vmware_guestd_enable="YES"
```


----------



## klugja (Nov 6, 2012)

I cannot get ESXi4.1 to stop setting the status to unmanaged.   Do you have a tools.conf configuration file for vmtoolsd?  Mine does not exist.  I have the same level and the daemon starts, and the drivers load.


----------

